# Samsung CT503EBZ chassis K15A solicito diagrama



## hember (May 7, 2015)

Hola. solicito el diagrama.

Muchas gracias.......Saludos


----------



## tecnochac (May 7, 2015)

http://tecnicoreparacion.blogspot.com.ar/2012/03/diagrama-k15a-tv-samsung.html
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2015)

aqui esta para descargar ,ese esquema es facil,esta en todos lados

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-startdown/24962/


----------



## hember (May 8, 2015)

Gracias.........


----------

